# pesce lesso



## atigrato

*Q*uelle serait l'expression en français qui correspond à Pesce lesso.
*D*ans le texte: _tota Nita arrive a chiamarmi mammola di primavera, *pesce lesso*, monaca di clausura.
*M*erci _


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Atigrato,
In questo contesto, che mi sembra ironico, non c'è dubbio: "poisson bouilli".


----------



## Nunou

Sempre sentito in italiano...mai sentito prima in francese, o almeno, mai sentito con questo tipo di significato.
Non capisco nemmeno come si possa associare pesce lesso a mammola di primavera e monaca di clausura e forse mi servirebbe un po' più di contesto per capire meglio...
Per me pesce lesso è uno che non ha molto carattere, un tipo un po' insipido, in francese forse direi une pâte molle...un être insignifiant...e di sicuro anche altre cose.... che ora come ora.... non mi vengono in mente!! 

Ciao!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nunou,
Beh, non sapevo nemmeno cosa fosse in senso figurato. Comunque, questo mi ha spinto a cercare in rete e sembra che significhi "bloc de glace, etc.". Vedi qui


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Matou,
sì...in questo contesto e soprattutto se lo associamo a monaca di clausura....penso proprio che si possa definire come qualcuno di parecchio freddino....appunto...un "bloc de glace" in francese 

Di solito però non interpreto il _pesce lesso_ così e mi lascia perplessa la  mammola di primavera che fa pensare a qualcuno di fresco, semplice, che non ha molta esperienza...insomma...un  po' "naïf"...forse freddino ma perché non ha esperienza...
 Bloc de glace mi fa invece pensare a qualcuno di carattere/indole glaciale...


----------



## matoupaschat

Credo le tre espressioni vadano nel senso di "prudo, virginale". Mammola di primavera=fleur bleue. Pesce lesso=frigide. Non parliamo della monaca...


----------



## atigrato

grazie a tutti, mi era tornato n mente _merlan frit _che corrisponde all'italiano nel senso di _niais
un saluto da Lecce._


----------



## matoupaschat

atigrato said:


> grazie a tutti, mi era tornato n mente _merlan frit _che corrisponde all'italiano nel senso di _niais
> un saluto da Lecce._


. In questo caso, sì, funziona, anche si perde il nesso logico con il resto, ma non ce n'è veramente bisogno.


----------

